
Ted Cruz on Twitter: “Net Neutrality” Is Obamacare for the Internet - carrja99
https://twitter.com/sentedcruz/status/531834493922189313
======
rezashirazian
The day he becomes president is the day I change my name to Duckduck Moosehump

